# Need to vent/



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I just stopped to answer a call from someone in Louisiana who is looking for two dogs. They started the conversation by saying they were new and didn't know the questions to ask. What it boils down to is they are retired, have ten acres, several animals now, and they want to make the land pay for itself. I guess we have another puppymill or byb in the making.
No, she won't be getting any dogs from me.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't understand these people~~ Don't they get it yet~~
Why can't they understand by doing this they are hurting these poor animals, I just don't understand.
How do you make them see this






















ANDREA~


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, dear.
















I wonder how many calls of this nature you get in a ratio to someone who really just wants a sweet companion or a show puppy. It has got to be discouraging and frustrating!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Just like the lady I'm fighting here in Michigan. It is so frustrating!!!!! Thanks for NOT selling to them but you know they will get dogs from some unethical breeder. I hope you kept their names and can check on them!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so glad you have such ethical principals Faye, good for you















There is always going to be these types of folks out there looking to make the fast bucks by exploiting our prescious Malts, but if there were more folks like you who refuse to accomodate their requests perhaps they will become a minority and eventually history. Sadly though there are many out there who will sell to them and their puppy mill will more than likely eventuate, I truly hope not, it makes me so angry too that it's so easy for them to get started


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

The sad thing is that people like me who strive to breed healthy dogs to standard will not sell to them. They can get breeding dogs from other byb or the mills, and they will. It's sort of a darn if you do and darn if you don't. If you do sell to them, then they have nice dogs to start with (if they don't exploit them and breed them to just anything that comes along), but if you don't sell to them, they find someone's outcasts to use as breeders. And, just remember, there are those who even sell champions for breeding who don't work for them in their program.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I couldn't be in the dog breeding business.. NO way.. Just couldn't take it.
You have my respect.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Thank you Faye. Change takes time. Maybe in our lifetime.
Aimee


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I couldn't be in the dog breeding business.. NO way.. Just couldn't take it.
> You have my respect.[/B]


I couldn't be in it either. I would never give them up. I would be so paranoid everyone was a BYB.
I would have 200 Malts







..
ANDREA~


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=334001
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, you can weed out a lot of the bad ones when you tell them they can't breed the dog until they finish a championship on it. There is a huge fine if it is done prior to that. Or, when you tell them that it must be spay/neutered by a certain age or returned to me to have it done at their expense by my vet. I also hold the papers until the terms of the contract are met.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My problem would be that I could never give up the pups! That's got to be one of the more difficult parts of breeding...all those cute little faces.


----------

